# Pronghorn in 9C



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

After 4 years of no luck on the Pronghorn any tags, I applied for a doe\fawn as second choice just to get out and try hunting pronghorn.

Has anyone seen many pronghorn in 9C? I have only been out there once this year and it was just to Stanton for a weekend.

If anyone knows of any land owners that would allow us (myself and a buddy) to hunt doe pronghorn on their land Oct 5th and 6th, please e-mail or PM me.

Thanks!
Shawn
[email protected]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dieken said:


> After 4 years of no luck on the Pronghorn any tags, I applied for a doe\fawn as second choice just to get out and try hunting pronghorn.
> 
> Has anyone seen many pronghorn in 9C? I have only been out there once this year and it was just to Stanton for a weekend.
> 
> ...


Diek!

How you doin? I thought I saw you register on here awhile ago...

Ok so I'm too lazy at the moment to look up the Pronghorn zones.. where's 9C?

We've hunted everywhere between Rhame and Beach in the past... and had fairly good luck. Seeing as how you have a doe license, you shouldn't find permission to difficult to obtain.

Ryan


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Ryan-

I am good. Took me a second to figure out who "Ryan" was. 

Here is the area for 9C:
http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/pronghorn/index.html#gun

Not quite the Rhame area... 

Hopefully a few goats running around that area.

I will update this post on the 7th or 8th with the results of the hunt.

-Dieken


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My dad and I were there last year and we both got our animals the first day. Theres definantly a good population in the area. We got tags this year also.


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

There were a fair number of Pronghorn out in 9C. We ended up getting lucky and spotting a herd early on Friday afternoon. We had a great sneak and got within 250 yards of them. I was able to take my doe out of that herd. Later that day my buddy was able to fill his tag as well.

We were about 50/50 with getting permission to hunt on posted land. I was surprised by that when we were just trying to get does, but the farmers were still trying to fill their gratis tags as well.

Overall the weather was not great, but a good time and got our pronghorn.

We also got a coyote and 3 partridge.

T-4 days til Pheasant opener..... 

-Dieken


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats. Where did you get them? Any pics? My dad and I shot ours does Sunday in 9C.


----------

